# Final Project Ideas



## lisa_13 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey everyone.  My final project proposal for my Photo I class was assigned today, due monday with 30 shots.

When first hearing of the final project assignment, I immediately wanted to shoot live music. Go to a couple of shows with a photo pass, do some editing, blah blah blah. 

While the professor was explaining the project he made a comment about a girl doing live music and how we should stay away from it unless we can shoot the same band in the same place. Sooo I'm a little bit screwed. I was going to go to a few clubs and just shoot some different bands.

Any other ideas on what I can do for a new project, or how I can improve the music idea? I'd really love to do the music one. Ugh.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 19, 2008)

If you know the band, you can still try and do the music one, but gaining access backstage to take some prep photos.

Try and get there early to take closeups of them doing setups.
And then take some pictures of them doing the actual show.

Its still possible, you just need some early access.

You can also look into clubs with DJs.  This can provide some interesting closeup of CDs or mixing software, maybe some scratching in progress for some funky motion shots, and then the standard pics of the crowd having a good time.

If the place has a bar, this can also make for some interesting pictures, and a good club will often have a bar that is somewhat quiet.

Again, make sure you have the right permissions and talk to whoever you are taking closeups of before hand.

Just because one girl did it in a prior semester doesn't mean that you can't!  In fact, I'd see it as a challenge to show the teacher that it can be done.  But again, as with all photography, it takes planning and phone calls ahead of time to ensure a successful shoot.

Oh, and make sure you offer anyone you are taking pictures of free copies of whatever you take.  Things like this can often lead to bands or DJs wanting to use pictures of themselves for promos and such.  A good "in" to getting their OK.


----------

